# Where Can I Find Supplies To Make/Repair a Slingshot?



## Brkenarrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Onto my next question!

Where are some places that you get rubber for your slingshot and leather for your pouches? Is store-bought rubber and pouches better than what you can make, or the other way around? When you find a supplier for rubber and/or leather, do you have to pay for it typically or is it just scrap that they give away for free?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Simpleshot, rayshot pouches, pocket predator. The vendors forum, dankung. That's just a start. have fun looking through slingshot stuff. It's a lot of fun


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy bulk rubber, a rotary cutter and mat. Cut your own bands Buy the pouches from a vendor like rayshot. Do this if you plan on shooting a lot. There are plenty of instructional videos here to show you how to do this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For leather, there is a thread that is pinned right at the top of this section:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26013-where-do-you-get-leather-for-pouches/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Harware stores is normally where i go or B&Q Which is a large shop over here in the UK That sells everything


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Medical supply stores , eBay can also be good sources for rubber. Most med supply stores here in Az. carry tube & several colors of exercise bands. I'm guessing it would be the same in Minnesota. For leather i shop the shoe dept @ Goodwill and the like. Swap meets, flea mkts,thrift stores can all be gold mines of SS supplys!



treefork said:


> Buy bulk rubber, a rotary cutter and mat. Cut your own bands Buy the pouches from a vendor like rayshot. Do this if you plan on shooting a lot. There are plenty of instructional videos here to show you how to do this.


The rotary cutter is very good advice,got mine at Walmart. They also carry the replacement blades .

Hope iv'e been helpful. Thnx & Welcome, Mike


----------

